# M&S summer tyres?



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

I am about to replace two tyres, and apart from all the conflicting views here (  ) I am also looking at various online suppliers.

Just looked for some Michelin Agilis (I have the previous generation Agilis 81 on the front and old Michelin XC Camping on the rear) and I found this site

Mytyres Agilis

O.K. so far - but the tyres are rated Mud & Snow (M&S) and as a summer tyre!

O.K. the summers can be bad and Glastonbury is normally full of mud but snow? In summer?

Something here does not add up.

LGC


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hello LGC,

Having done quite a bit of research when I wanted to change mine to winter tyres (for the Alps skiing) I discovered that m & s tyres are all season (certainly north of the Sahara and really hot climates) as they have a softer compound which will (& do) work fine in most temps.

Normal camper tyres have a harder compound and will work (if you can call it that!!!!) only when the temperature is above 0c or there abouts. At temps below freezing they have no flex.

My Continental Winter 2 are fantastic. I wasted my money also buying snow socks. They are still in the bag unused.

Also do not forget to weigh the van (axle weights) and contact your supplier for the correct pressures. Not sure about the 2 types on the front/rear wheels though.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

M&S, well you can guess what I thought,  :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

cabby said:


> M&S, well you can guess what I thought,  :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


knickers? :lol: :lol: :lol:

David


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi LGC

Mud and Snow tryes are good. I got them for the same reason as Alan. Running on Vredstien Comtract Winters, I was astounded at the grip this winter in the Alps.

Best thing though is that because the tread pattern is larger they work much better on wet fields (the British summer!!!!!!!!).

Road noise is reduced significantly also. 

As a price comparison I pain £110 per tyre fitted and balanced at a local fitters. Do not look at these as at cheap alternative rather a realistic way of getting off wet and muddy fields.

Regards

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

M+S All Season tyres are much better than standard tyres all round for mtorhomes.

If you go to the Alps/Pyrenees/Scandinavia or Even Scotland in winter, then you should buy winters.

I run all our vehicles, 4 cars, a van and the motorhome on winters all year.

What size are your tyres?

Michelin are grossly overpriced and you can buy better for less money.

TM


----------

